# 2007 TdF -- Robbie Hunter of Barloworld; Bike?



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Does anyone know whether Robbie Hunter of Team Barloworld is riding a SystemSix or a SuperSix? He's been close on a lot of the sprints and came very close today.


----------



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

i think hes on super.... as far as i know only one rider riding system six in tdf....


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

jinxkal said:


> i think hes on super.... as far as i know only one rider riding system six in tdf....


I agree ........ watching the TDF Stage 4, the sprint for the line and a second place win, it was definitely a Super Six!

The rear triangle of the SystemSix for both Barloworld and Liquigas are painted with team colors.

I saw a Team Replica Liquigas Super Six at my LBS in Toledo today, he's had it for just a couple of days. It’s drop dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

was it in all black??? or black green aswell like sys six?


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Robbie Hunter is on a Super6

From Cannondale's website:
_"Robbie Hunter rides the new Cannondale Super Six (North America, Europe), proving that the super bike is sprint-worthy and comfortable at the end of a long stage!"_

http://www.cannondalecommunity.com/default.asp?item=266532


----------



## jinxkal (Oct 1, 2005)

but im in love with the system six..... the colour so beautiful..... feel the green!!!


----------



## primalcarl (Oct 21, 2006)

There's a Liquigas rider too


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Pippo won on a Super Six today...


----------

